# New Puppy!



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

This is our new male we are picking up next month! He's nearly 5 weeks in this picture. We haven't decided on a name yet, we're debating between Khan and Gunnar. The puppy's Mother is UKC registered and the Father is AKC registered so unfortunately we can't register our guy, but I really wasn't interested in that anyways. We visited the breeder and the puppies are raised in such a great environment. 

The Mom has an interesting pedigree with some German lines so I thought that was pretty neat 

Conte's Nadina


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

He is adorable!!! congrats, you will have so much fun with him!


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Enjoy your sleep now haha. We just our puppy on Friday and wish I had just slept for an extra couple montues Friday morning haha


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats and good luck. Looks like a bundle of joy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Sibze said:


> Enjoy your sleep now haha. We just our puppy on Friday and wish I had just slept for an extra couple montues Friday morning haha


Haha I know right? I'm in the military so sleep often eludes me. At least it's for a cute fluffy cause


----------

